# Cory Cats and Snails



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

I am currently setting up a NPT for 1 male Betta and I wanted to maybe get a pair of Cory Cats and maybe 1 Mystery snail (not sure yet), but my question is how and what do you feed Cory Cats and the snails?


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

How big is your tank? (Sorry I don't know what NPT means..)


----------



## Neso (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon and NPT means Naturally Planted Tank. I asked several professional breeders if I could keep a pair or Cory Cats and they said yes.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been told multiple times that keeping cory cats in a 5.5 gallon tank was a bad idea. That they needed at least a 10 gallon.

Thanks for the vocab update! ^-^


----------



## thesadseahorse (Sep 13, 2013)

For corydoras you want at the very least, three of them, as theycare schooling fish. 

With a betta and everything I would say at least 20 gallon because cories are dirty fish. Make sure the substrate is either sand or very small smooth gravel. Cories are bottom feeders and like to play with the sand. Larger or sharp substrate could hurt their sensitive barbels. 

Corydoras are bottom feeders and will clean up left over food on the bottom, but they DEFINITELY need food other than scraps to fulfill their nutritional needs. 

A few days ago I found this thread because I was looking into cories as well: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/catfish-other-bottom-dwellers/18495-feeding-corydoras-properly.html very helpful.


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

You don't need a 20 gallon for bettas and cories. I have a 10 gallon with a betta, five cories, two ADFs, and a snail, and everyone is fine with good water params.


----------



## sugarunicorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Torla said:


> You don't need a 20 gallon for bettas and cories. I have a 10 gallon with a betta, five cories, two ADFs, and a snail, and everyone is fine with good water params.


Agreed, I have my betta with a group of pygmy cories and some cherry shrimp (plus uninvited pond snails) in a 10gal.. they also dont strike me as messy inhabitants whatsoever, snails/frogs have way more of a bioload compared to their size, imo.


----------

